

How to Measure Your Start-up’s Success - acav
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/all-in-the-numbers-how-to-measure-your-start-ups-success/

======
sgreenwood
Nice list. It's always good to be able to quantify your progress - which can
definitely help get young companies through rough patches where it might seem
there's no growth happening.

~~~
KMinshew
I would argue it's the most important - if you don't know whether or not
people are sticking around, the total number of overall new users is somewhat
meaningless

~~~
nlow
Agreed - it just takes a small amount of time now to start tracking, so in the
future you'll have a clear idea of where you began and how far you've come.

